# My Iguana



## rusty13




----------



## scent troll

took care of the double post for ya








i dont see the pic on my end here. but it might be my work computer.


----------



## rusty13

6ftx6ftx35inch homemade terarrium


----------



## Ægir

Awesome man. Iguanas are pretty interesting, never owned any but cared for 3 big ones in high school science class.


----------



## scent troll

i see the pics now








it was my dumb work computer
WOW nice iguana that thing is amazing looking


----------



## rusty13

thanks!


----------



## Da' Manster!

nice iguana, Rusty!...







...damn, how many other exotic pets you got bro?!..


----------



## rusty13

Da said:


> nice iguana, Rusty!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...damn, how many other exotic pets you got bro?!..


Ive cut down to my favorites my Iguana and Piranhas!I used to have a 12 foot boa and a alligator.I dont have them anymore!Thanks!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Cool man!..I used to have emperor scorpions as well in addition to piranha!...







...so how big is your iguana?!..He/She is a monster!..


----------



## rusty13

Hes about 2 and a half feet!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

fine looking specimen there!... and a good home for him!...


----------



## rusty13

Da said:


> Cool man!..I used to have emperor scorpions as well in addition to piranha!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so how big is your iguana?!..He/She is a monster!..


Scorpions sound awesome!


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, they are nocturnal creatures and very easy to keep!...


----------



## Marshall1391

Used to have one of these guys growing up, had her for 11 years before she got out in winter n time, end ex... Was an amazing animal though, used to have an open doored vivarium, she could go in and out as she pleased, mainly spent time in the windows or on the stairs by the front door, took her out the garden some times, one time she climbed into a lone plumb tree, didnt come down for bloody days! Haha. She was about 5ft with the tail by the end of her days,

Getting another one in the winter/spring, gonna build the viv myself, gonna be my next little project haha


----------



## Ariana_Grande

iguanas freak me out


----------

